# New Office



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Since I mentioned to a few KB friends that where I work was moving into a new office today, I thought I'd share a few picks of the primo location of my new digs (i.e. cubicle):

Cool adjustable desk so I can stand or sit as desired:










I have a view of Manhattan across the NJ Meadowlands:










When the tide came in, an egret and a small family of geese stopped by just below my window:


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm very jealous. Up until the beginning of this year I had a reasonably nice view for an office in the middle of a city - a fish pond and some trees. Then I got moved and my view now is another brick building. There is a little bit of greenery, but definitely no wildlife.


----------

